
Scientists discover a blue light-emitting diode from a semiconductor material - tux1968
https://www.eletimes.com/scientists-discover-a-blue-light-emitting-diode-from-a-semiconductor-material
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"As Yang and his colleagues discovered, this is due to the unique nature of
perovskites’ crystal structure. Halide perovskites are composed of a metal,
such as lead or tin, equal numbers of larger atoms, such as cesium, and three
times the number of halide atoms, such as chlorine, bromine or iodine.

When these elements are mixed together in solution and then dried, the atoms
assemble into a crystal, just as salt crystalizes from sea water."

